# ألا يعلم الله ما سنفعله



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا خلقنا الله..فهو يعلم كل انسان كيف سيتصرف فى هذا الامر او ذاك ويعلم ايضا من قبل ان يولد الاسان مصيره ومتى سيموت وماذا سيفعل فى حياته ويعلم المكان الذى سيذهب اليه بعد الموت...اذا فما قيمة الحياة ان بدت وكأنها فيلم مصور نعيشه وحتما سينتهى هذه النهاية؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> لماذا خلقنا الله..فهو يعلم كل انسان كيف سيتصرف فى هذا الامر او ذاك ويعلم ايضا من قبل ان يولد الاسان مصيره ومتى سيموت وماذا سيفعل فى حياته ويعلم المكان الذى سيذهب اليه بعد الموت...اذا فما قيمة الحياة ان بدت وكأنها فيلم مصور نعيشه وحتما سينتهى هذه النهاية؟؟؟؟؟​


 
يقول الكتاب المقدس :
(كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت)
(روميه 3: 4) 

المعنى بمثال بسيط 

افترض ان الشرطة عرفت بمصادر مسبقة انك تخطط لجريمة قتل في عقلك ( فرضا يعني ) ثم قبضت عليك وحاكمتك بتهمة القتل وحكمت عليك بالاعدام شنقا ( لاسمح الله ) ،ماذا سوف يكون ردك ؟؟؟

اين الدليل ، اين الاثبات انني كنت سوف افعل ؟؟؟

اذا الله يعرف كل شيء ، ولكن يوم الدينونة ( او يوم المحاكمة ) ستقام عليك الحجة باثبات الاعمال ، لكي ما يغلب الله ويتبرر متى حاكمناه على احكامه وعدله .

تحتاج ان تقرأ سفر ايوب (وسوف تحتاج الى تفسيراته بالطبع ) ، فقد كان ايوب يعاتب الله بمثل اقوالك ، وكلام الله في الرد عليه يجيبك بتفصيل اكثر .


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> لماذا خلقنا الله..فهو يعلم كل انسان كيف سيتصرف فى هذا الامر او ذاك ويعلم ايضا من قبل ان يولد الاسان مصيره ومتى سيموت وماذا سيفعل فى حياته ويعلم المكان الذى سيذهب اليه بعد الموت...اذا فما قيمة الحياة ان بدت وكأنها فيلم مصور نعيشه وحتما سينتهى هذه النهاية؟؟؟؟؟



ربنا يعلم ذلك لقدرته على معرفة الغيب ولكن مش معنى كده انه راسم لنا حياتنا واننا مسيرين وكمان هيحاسبك ويدخلك جنة او نار ازاى من غير ماتعمل حاجة ؟؟ هل لو اب عرف مسبقا او حس ان ابنه هيعمل حاجة تاذيه او غلط يقوم يعاقبه من غير مايعملها ؟؟ حتى لو واثق مليون فى المية انه هيغلط ميقدرش يعاقبه لانه معملش حاجة ؟؟ فلازم تعيش الحياة وتقوم باختياراتك الشخصية وتتحمل مسولية اختياراتك يارب تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت واكيد الاخوة فى المنتدى اعلم منى وهيساعدوك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هيا المسئله دي حيرتني شويه علي فكره شويه كتير كمان

النقاش فيها جميل جدا

بس بيزود الصدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

و شكرا


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام تقريبا الاجابتين يحوون نفس الفكرة...وحقيقى اجابات مقنعة جدااااا...بس خلينى ابلور السؤال فى صورة تانى انه مين اللى بيتحكم فى مصير الانسان فالله خلق هذا الانسان وهو يعلم تماما انه سيذهب للجحيم فلماذا خلقه الله من الاساس؟؟؟؟؟ هل خلقه ليذهب للجحيم؟؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> تمام تقريبا الاجابتين يحوون نفس الفكرة...وحقيقى اجابات مقنعة جدااااا...بس خلينى ابلور السؤال فى صورة تانى انه مين اللى بيتحكم فى مصير الانسان فالله خلق هذا الانسان وهو يعلم تماما انه سيذهب للجحيم فلماذا خلقه الله من الاساس؟؟؟؟؟ هل خلقه ليذهب للجحيم؟؟؟​


 
اولا : الله خلق الانسان على صورته واعطاه سلطان على كل المخلوقات ووضعه ليعيش في الجنة ، من اين اتيت ان الله يعلم ان مصر الانسان الجحيم او جهنم ؟؟

ثانيا : هذا مايقوله الكتاب عن سبب ومصير خلق الانسان :
(لاننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لاعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فاعدها لكي نسلك فيها)
(افسس 2: 10)

اذا مشيئة الله ان تعمل الاعمال الصالحة وليس الشريرة ، ولكن الله اعطاك ارادة حرة لكي تسلك فيما اعده لك ، او تختار النقيض .

ثالثا : هذا ما يقوله الكتاب عن جهنم ولمن اعدها الله 
(ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكته.)
(متى 25: 41) 

فلماذا تختار ان تذهب الى النار الابديةالمعدة لابليس وملائكته ، وانت معد لك مكان  آخر ؟؟

(ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.)
(متى 25: 34)


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> لماذا خلقنا الله..فهو يعلم كل انسان كيف سيتصرف فى هذا الامر او ذاك ويعلم ايضا من قبل ان يولد الاسان مصيره ومتى سيموت وماذا سيفعل فى حياته ويعلم المكان الذى سيذهب اليه بعد الموت...اذا فما قيمة الحياة ان بدت وكأنها فيلم مصور نعيشه وحتما سينتهى هذه النهاية؟؟؟؟؟​



الإنسان مُخير و ليس مُسير يا عزيزي
الله ترك لنا حرية الإختيار في تحديد مصيرنا 
أنت لست الشخصية الوحيدة المُهمة في الصورة الأكبر
لك اجداد و احفاد قد يكونوا جزءاً من الذين سيقبلون الخلاص و يخلصون، لماذا ستحكم عليهم بالفناء بسبب عصيانك و خطيئتك؟
الله عالم بكل شئ نعم، لكن معرفةته المسبقة لا تعني حكمه المُسبق على الأمور. الله عادل و رحيم حنون في نفس الوقت.. هو الوحيد الذي تجتمع فيه هذه الصفات بكل كمال..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممم يعني الانسان مخلوق و له حق الاختيار

علي فكره انا من انصار حريه الانسان في الاراده ال free will و الا بقي نبقي جينا هنا عملنا ايه و نتحاسب ليه بقي لو مش فيه اراده كامله الحريه

مش كدا 

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بس في حاجة ان ربنا عادل و دي من صفاته 

الله يعلم مستقبلك و لكن لا يحدده فانت الذي تقرر حياتك انت مخير انت السبب 
يعني انو ربنا بيعرف مستقبلك و ده طبيعي بس ده مش بيأثر عليك انت الي بتعمل كل حاجة 
و ما ينفعش نلقي اللوم على اهلنا ليه دخلونا المدرسة و بعدها رسبنا  
ربنا احب يشاركنا في ملكوته و انت الذي ترسم حياتك 

استاذ الرسم لما يقلك ارسم البحر الاستاذ عارف انو اللوحة هتكون عن البحر و عارف انك رسام مش كويس و عارف ان مصير العلامة ضعيفة 
بس ترك لك حق التجربة و انت الي رسمت مش هو 
............


نحن لا نستحق ان نشارك الله في ملكوته و لكن اعطاك الخيار مع انه عارف مصيرك و لكنه عادل و يترك لك القرار في حياتك الارضية .....................


مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> ممممممممممممم يعني الانسان مخلوق و له حق الاختيار
> 
> علي فكره انا من انصار حريه الانسان في الاراده ال free will و الا بقي نبقي جينا هنا عملنا ايه و نتحاسب ليه بقي لو مش فيه اراده كامله الحريه
> 
> ...



الإنسان مُخير في حياته و قراراته
لكنه مُسير في ولادته و جنسه، لكن الأخيرين هم أيضاً مُسبب المُخير، اي زواج الأم و الأب و ولادتهما لمولودهم..


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههه...اعذرنى انت كده لخبطتنى...فالاول اتفقنا ان الله يعلم ان كنا سنخطئ ام لا فى موقف ما ولكنه لا يقدر ان يحاسبنا حتى نقوم بهذا العمل فيعاقبنا عليه...اذا فهو يعرف كيف سنتصرف...وبديهيا هل الله لا يعلم اين سيكون مسواك الاخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> ههههه...اعذرنى انت كده لخبطتنى...فالاول اتفقنا ان الله يعلم ان كنا سنخطئ ام لا فى موقف ما ولكنه لا يقدر ان يحاسبنا حتى نقوم بهذا العمل فيعاقبنا عليه...اذا فهو يعرف كيف سنتصرف...وبديهيا هل الله لا يعلم اين سيكون مسواك الاخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم يعلم، الله كلي العلم، هذه احد صفات الوهيته


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

صحححححححح

رد في الجون اخي ماي روك

بتسرق افكاري غالبا هههههههههه

شكرا لك و دمت بخير


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> نعم يعلم، الله كلي العلم، هذه احد صفات الوهيته



تمام اذن ان كنت انا ساذهب للجحيم فان الله يعلم ذلك جيدا تتفق معىىىىى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> ههههه...اعذرنى انت كده لخبطتنى...فالاول اتفقنا ان الله يعلم ان كنا سنخطئ ام لا فى موقف ما ولكنه لا يقدر ان يحاسبنا حتى نقوم بهذا العمل فيعاقبنا عليه...اذا فهو يعرف كيف سنتصرف...وبديهيا هل الله لا يعلم اين سيكون مسواك الاخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

اللخبطة انك تخلط بين سبق العلم وارادة الله 

انت تقول ان الله اعد للانسان نار جهنم ، 
وانا قلت لك نار جهنم ليست معدة للانسان ، بل معدة لابليس وجنوده ، الانسان معد له ملكوت السموات . 

فاذا اختار الانسان ان يذهب الى النار فهو يذهب الى مكان غير معد له ، ولكن معد للشياطين .

اظن الاجابة واضحة وليس فيها ما يسبب اي التباس او لخبطة .


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> تمام اذن ان كنت انا ساذهب للجحيم فان الله يعلم ذلك جيدا تتفق معىىىىى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم متفق، الله يعلم كل شئ، سواء نشأتك أم ولادتك أم مصيرك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكلها كدا محنه ايمان و جت للسائل العزيز

شعور انا عارفاه كويس و اسئله مش بترحم الواحد

انا اقدر حد علي الاحساس بكدا

بس دي ظاهره صحيه علي فكره

بس احيانا لا خالص

و شكرا


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اللخبطة انك تخلط بين سبق العلم وارادة الله
> 
> انت تقول ان الله اعد للانسان نار جهنم ،
> وانا قلت لك نار جهنم ليست معدة للانسان ، بل معدة لابليس وجنوده ، الانسان معد له ملكوت السموات .
> ...



لا لا لا لا...لا اقول ذلك...كل ما اقوله انه ببساطة ان كان الانسان سيذهب للملكوت فان الله يعرف ذلك وان كان سيذهب الى نار جهنم فانه يعلم ذلك ايضا...تمااام؟؟؟..ولا كلامى ده فيه غلط؟؟؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعرف كل شيء ، ولكن ارادته ان تعود الى مكانك الاصلي في ملكوت السموات .


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> نعم متفق، الله يعلم كل شئ، سواء نشأتك أم ولادتك أم مصيرك



اذن فان سؤالى ان كان الله يعلم انى ساذهب الى الجحيم مثلا فما فائدة الحياة طالما ان نهايتى معروفة؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الم اعطيك الاجابة في اول مداخلة ، لماذا التكرار ؟؟؟


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> شكلها كدا محنه ايمان و جت للسائل العزيز
> 
> شعور انا عارفاه كويس و اسئله مش بترحم الواحد
> 
> ...



على فكرة كل دى افكار شيطانية بتجينى الفترة دى ومسببالى تشويش فظيع فى حياتى وايمانى...بتسببلى تعاسة فى حياتى


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> اذن فان سؤالى ان كان الله يعلم انى ساذهب الى الجحيم مثلا فما فائدة الحياة طالما ان نهايتى معروفة؟؟؟



ماذا لو كانت ذريتك ستذهب للملكوت؟ هل تريد الحكم عليهم بالفناء بسبب خطيئتك؟
ماذا لو كان جدك خاطئ و انت مؤمن (بحسب علم الله للموار بشكل مسبق)، هل تُريد ان يفني الله جدك لانه خاطئ، ماذا عنك انت؟

كما قلت لك أنت لست أكثر من جزء من صورة أكبر، لها تسلسلها ببعضها..

ملاحظة: الرجاء الكف عن إستخدام اللون الأحمر فهو للتنبيهات الادارة فقط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حتي لو عالم انك هتروح

يكرهك و يغصبك علي عبادته

دا عدل برضه

و شكرا


----------



## أَمَة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> لا لا لا لا...لا اقول ذلك...كل ما اقوله انه ببساطة ان كان الانسان سيذهب للملكوت فان الله يعرف ذلك وان كان سيذهب الى نار جهنم فانه يعلم ذلك ايضا...تمااام؟؟؟..ولا كلامى ده فيه غلط؟؟؟؟​


 

يا اخي kemonet أراك في كل مواضيعك تجادل لغاية في نفسك انت وحدك تعرفها. 

*طبعا الله ايضا يعرفها ولكنها ليست مشيئته*

رأيت ردودا كثيرة مقنعة في كل مواضيعك ولكنك تصر دائما على الجدل بمستوى أقل مما يليق بإنسان يريد المعرفة. هل أنت تريد التسلية أم ماذا؟


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الم اعطيك الاجابة في اول مداخلة ، لماذا التكرار ؟؟؟



تفتكر هكرر ليه؟؟؟...ومفيش تكرار بس الفكرة مختلفة وحاول تقارن وانا قولتلك هابلور السؤال بطريقة تانى...ولو اخدت باجابتك الاولى يبقى الاجابة الاجمالية انه ايوة الله عارف كدة بس مش هيقدر يعاقبك غير لما تعمل الخطايا دى مثلا عشان يوديك جهنم عن استحقاق.....وحاشا لله انه يكون كده....انتوا عندكوا فكرة مغلوطة وانه ممكن اكون بكرر عشان ازود عدد المشاركات مثلا وانا ما يفرقش بالنسبة لى الكلام ده اهم حاجة اتى استفيد ومعنديش مشاك انكوا تحذفوا الموضوع اساسا بس بعد ما افهم....ارجو الرجوع للموضوع والتركيز​


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> ماذا لو كانت ذريتك ستذهب للملكوت؟ هل تريد الحكم عليهم بالفناء بسبب خطيئتك؟
> ماذا لو كان جدك خاطئ و انت مؤمن (بحسب علم الله للموار بشكل مسبق)، هل تُريد ان يفني الله جدك لانه خاطئ، ماذا عنك انت؟
> 
> كما قلت لك أنت لست أكثر من جزء من صورة أكبر، لها تسلسلها ببعضها..
> ...



اسف جداااااااااااااا...ممكن تغير اللون او تحذف الرد....انا اول مرة اشوف قانون اللون الاحمر ده فى منتدى...ارجع للموضوع...انا لا اتحدث عن ذريتى انا اتحدث عن محورين انا والله هو يعلم انى ساذهب للجحيم فى نهاية حياتى فاين حرية الاختيار وان كان مسواى الاخير معروف؟؟؟ هل تفهمونى؟؟؟؟...واسف جداااا مرة اخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب سيبك من اجابتنا احنا ، أنت تفتكر ربنا بيعمل معانا ايه ؟؟


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> يا اخي kemonet أراك في كل مواضيعك تجادل لغاية في نفسك انت وحدك تعرفها.
> 
> *طبعا الله ايضا يعرفها ولكنها ليست مشيئته*
> 
> رأيت ردودا كثيرة مقنعة في كل مواضيعك ولكنك تصر دائما على الجدل بمستوى أقل مما يليق بإنسان يريد المعرفة. هل أنت تريد التسلية أم ماذا؟



صدقنى ان كنت اريد التسلية لكنت ذهبت لوسائل اخرى للتسلية....ولا ايه؟؟؟!!!!....عجبى من سؤالك مش بالضرورة اللى يقنعك يقنعنى ولا إيه...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> طيب سيبك من اجابتنا احنا ، أنت تفتكر ربنا بيعمل معانا ايه ؟؟



تمام هاجاوبك:الله خلقنا وليه خطة صالحة لكل واحد فينا (ارادة الله)
ولكنه يعرف ان كنا سننفذ هذه الخطة ام لا فما السبيل للتغيير....فهو يعرف كل شئ...اين ساذهب..هل يمكن ان اغير علم الله؟؟؟.....لاقرب المسافات هذا ما يسمونه بعلم الله السابق...هل تفهمنى؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> على فكرة كل دى افكار شيطانية بتجينى الفترة دى ومسببالى تشويش فظيع فى حياتى وايمانى...بتسببلى تعاسة فى حياتى


 
إنت قولتها...
تبقى تحاربها بالصلاة ومش بتضييع الوقت في الجدال، لأن الشيطان لا يحبك أن تثب في الحق، ويريدك أن تجادل لعلك بجدالك تجر اناسا آخرين الى التشكيك.

 
 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 ............. وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> إنت قولتها...
> تبقى تحاربها بالصلاة ومش بتضييع الوقت في الجدال، لأن الشيطان لا يحبك أن تثب في الحق، ويريدك أن تجادل لعلك بجدالك تجر اناسا آخرين الى التشكيك.
> 
> 
> يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 ............. وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.



انا مش عاوز اطلع برا الموضوع...بس انت كلامك مستفززززز جدا!!!!!!....مرة تقولى عاوز اتسلى...ومرة تقولى بضيع وقت فى الجدال...ثق انى لم ولن اتحدث اليك لانى اعرف ان وقتك ثميييين جدا.....مطلوب منى حاجة تانية من ناحيتك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

فى النهاية ثاااااااااانكس جدا لنيو مان وملى روك لاجل تعبهم...ورجاء من ماى روك حذف اكبر عدد من مشاركاتى......وشكراااااااااا​


----------



## طحبوش (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا مش مسموح تتكلم كده مع امة ع الاقل احترمها ....
بالفعل ماتستاهلش يضيع الواحد وقتو عليك 
معلش يا امة ماتزعليش ازرعيها في دقني .....

اي البياخة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> تمام هاجاوبك:الله خلقنا وليه خطة صالحة لكل واحد فينا (ارادة الله)
> ولكنه يعرف ان كنا سننفذ هذه الخطة ام لا فما السبيل للتغيير....فهو يعرف كل شئ...اين ساذهب..هل يمكن ان اغير علم الله؟؟؟.....لاقرب المسافات هذا ما يسمونه بعلم الله السابق...هل تفهمنى؟؟؟


 
شوف يا عزيزي ، انت قلت ان اللي يقنع مش لازم يقنع الاخر ، انا عن نفسي ، احب ان يحاسبني الله على ما افعله وليس على ما يظن انني سافعله ، خيرا او شرا .

الان انت لك طريقة تفكير عن الله ، وانا لي طريقة تفكير عن الله ، ما رأيك ان نسأل الله نفسه عن طريقة تفكيره هو ؟؟؟

مش كلام معقول برضه ؟؟ والا ح نختلف في دي كمان ؟؟


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> يقول الكتاب المقدس :
> (كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت)
> (روميه 3: 4)
> 
> ...


 

هذه اجابة صحيحة 100%
أعجبني المثل .
وهذا ايماننا نحن أيضا .

شكرا .


----------



## geegoo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> اولا مش مسموح تتكلم كده مع امة ع الاقل احترمها ....
> بالفعل ماتستاهلش يضيع الواحد وقتو عليك
> معلش يا امة ماتزعليش ازرعيها في دقني .....
> 
> اي البياخة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*نصيحة لو تسمح لي ....
أخوك في أزمة نفسية أو ايمانية أو من أي نوع ....
لو معندكش طول البال انك تقف بجانبه و تساعده ..
فعلي الاقل اكتفي بالمتابعة .....

*


----------



## افخر بأني مسلمه (27 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> ماذا لو كانت ذريتك ستذهب للملكوت؟ هل تريد الحكم عليهم بالفناء بسبب خطيئتك؟
> ماذا لو كان جدك خاطئ و انت مؤمن (بحسب علم الله للموار بشكل مسبق)، هل تُريد ان يفني الله جدك لانه خاطئ، ماذا عنك انت؟
> 
> كما قلت لك أنت لست أكثر من جزء من صورة أكبر، لها تسلسلها ببعضها..
> ...


ردك في منتهي العقل والمنطق تقبل تحياتي:36_3_11:


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *نصيحة لو تسمح لي ....
> أخوك في أزمة نفسية أو ايمانية أو من أي نوع ....
> لو معندكش طول البال انك تقف بجانبه و تساعده ..
> فعلي الاقل اكتفي بالمتابعة .....
> ...



*شكرا اخى على شعورك...بامانة انا قلت ان دى ازمة ايمان عندى بتسببلى تشويش وتعاسة فى حياتى بس كل واحد بيقرا اللى هو عايزه....وبيقول اللى هو عايزه براحتهم هاقولهم ايه*
*
اخى نيو مان شكرا على تعبك وعندك حق انا لازم اسأل ربنا...بس مين قالك انى مبسألوووش؟؟؟
ومش فاهم انت ليه مقتنع انى عاوز اجادل او اختلف وخلاص؟؟؟...انا لو تلاحظ فى ردى الرابع بعد ماجاوبتنى قولتلك انى مقتنع بكلامك بس لما سألتك السؤال بطريقة تانى ملقيتش اجابة اقنعتنى...ودى قيمة الاختلاف اللى اعتقد ان كتييير من الاعضاء مش متقبلينها....وارجع واقول هى مشكلة ايمان عندى...شكرا على تعبكم وربنا يبارككم.....و:smi411: لاى حد رديت عليه رد مش كويس بس انا كنت متضايق جدا ونفسى افهم وفى ردود مستفزة....بس معلس حصل خييير...وعلى فكرة اخى نيو مان انا هقرا سفر ايوب تانى...وشكرااااا*


----------



## Strident (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> لماذا خلقنا الله..فهو يعلم كل انسان كيف سيتصرف فى هذا الامر او ذاك ويعلم ايضا من قبل ان يولد الاسان مصيره ومتى سيموت وماذا سيفعل فى حياته ويعلم المكان الذى سيذهب اليه بعد الموت...اذا فما قيمة الحياة ان بدت وكأنها فيلم مصور نعيشه وحتما سينتهى هذه النهاية؟؟؟؟؟​



في سياق ما تسأل عنه...أفضل مثال هو الآتي، و ركز على كلمة "في سياق" هذه لأني أقصد جانب واحد من التشابه


الله بعلمه السابق يشبه من يتفرج على فيلم وثائقي (و ليكن عن هتلر و الحرب العالمية الثانية)...يعرف القرارات التي سيأخذها كل واحد...لكن ليس هو من اتخذها بل كل شخصية أخذت قراراتها بكامل إرادتها...

هكذا الله أيضاً يعلم ما ستختار، لكنه لم يجبرك على أن تختار ذلك...
هو يعلم مصيرك لكنه لم يحدده، بل أنت من تحدده الآن...

الحياة هي فيلم يكتب الآن و لم ينته بعد...إنما الله يشبه من يعرف السيناريست جداً لدرجة أنه "يعرف" ماذا سيكتب...مع فارق المثال طبعاً



و هذا يختلف كلياً عن كونه ضابط الكل و ينفذ إرادته..
فإنه إن أراد أن ينفذ أمراً، سينفذه مهما كانت قراراتك، فقدرته غير محدودة و لن يحدده ما تختار أنت...
فمثلاً إن أراد أن يعطي شخص ما مالاً...و أمامك اختياران، أن تعطيه أو لا تعطيه...
ففي الحالتين سيوصل له الله هذا المبلغ...سواء عن طريقك أو لا...لكن أنت من صنعت اختيارك بنفسك، و لم يتدخل أحد فيه!


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> و هذا يختلف كلياً عن كونه ضابط الكل و ينفذ إرادته..
> فإنه إن أراد أن ينفذ أمراً، سينفذه مهما كانت قراراتك، فقدرته غير محدودة و لن يحدده ما تختار أنت...
> فمثلاً إن أراد أن يعطي شخص ما مالاً...و أمامك اختياران، أن تعطيه أو لا تعطيه...
> ففي الحالتين سيوصل له الله هذا المبلغ...سواء عن طريقك أو لا...لكن أنت من صنعت اختيارك بنفسك، و لم يتدخل أحد فيه!


 
وحتى لا يساء فهمك اخي الحبيب ، دعني اوضّح مرة اخرى 

ان ارادة الله دائما ( صالحة مرضية كاملة )
(ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر.بل تغيّروا عن شكلكم بتجديد اذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي ارادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة.)
(روميه 12: 2)
ودائما تسعي للخلاص وليس للهلاك 
(الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون)
(1 تيموثاوس 2: 4) 
وايضا 
(لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الى التوبة.)
(2 بطرس 3: 9)
وايضا 
(قل لهم.حيّ انا يقول السيد الرب اني لا اسر بموت الشرير بل بان يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا.ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة.فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل.)
(حزقيال 33: 11)


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام أخي نويمان...

شكراً للإضافة الرائعة


----------

